# Myspace/Facebook Virus



## uhhgoodbye (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello,

Hopefully someone can help me out.

I recently got infected by the myspace/facebook virus from clicking on an IM on AIM.
It constantly pops up IM boxes saying that I have a picture posted that I want to add to facebook.

I did a spy/virus scan and it listed all these infections but the problem still occurs.

Here is my HTL, and I hope someone can help me out.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:52:10 PM, on 6/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet Pro K550 Series\Toolbox\HPWUTBX.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\NuvaTime\NuvaTime(tm).exe
C:\Program Files\Sprint\Sprint PCS Connection Manager\CMSPCSUtilSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\hpq\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\KIMMY\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4D1EC816-9AF5-4EA7-A5C0-BAF4578A713D} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstts.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4DE07F7D-45AA-4854-A4B5-51D6CC583AD5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mllmm.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byxvwxx.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qesjbpwk.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] "C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPWUTOOLBOX] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet Pro K550 Series\Toolbox\HPWUTBX.exe" "-i"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApachInc] "rundll32.exe" "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmdxvffc.dll",realset
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] "C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe" -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NuvaTime(tm).lnk = C:\Program Files\NuvaTime\NuvaTime(tm).exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {1A1F56AA-3401-46F9-B277-D57F3421F821} (FunGamesLoader Object) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v46/shared/FunGamesLoader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: byxvwxx - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\byxvwxx.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: rqrsrol - rqrsrol.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Sprint PCS v3 Utility Service - Sprint Spectrum, L.L.C - C:\Program Files\Sprint\Sprint PCS Connection Manager\CMSPCSUtilSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Media Sharing (WMSsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsvc.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

If you have vundofix, remove it and get the current version

Please download http://www.atribune.org/ccount/click.php?id=4 to C:\
Double-click VundoFix.exe to run it.
click the Scan for Vundo button.
Once it's done scanning, click the Remove Vundo button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click YES.
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click OK.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\vundofix.txt and a new HijackThis log.
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the Scan for Vundo button" when VundoFix appears at reboot.

*Please let Vundo finish its thing, sometimes it can take multiple passes*
==============

Download Superantispyware (SAS)

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------



## uhhgoodbye (Jun 12, 2007)

*1st HTL*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:39:09 PM, on 6/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet Pro K550 Series\Toolbox\HPWUTBX.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\NuvaTime\NuvaTime(tm).exe
C:\Program Files\Sprint\Sprint PCS Connection Manager\CMSPCSUtilSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\hpq\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\KIMMY\My Documents\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4D1EC816-9AF5-4EA7-A5C0-BAF4578A713D} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstts.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4DE07F7D-45AA-4854-A4B5-51D6CC583AD5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mllmm.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byxvwxx.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qesjbpwk.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] "C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPWUTOOLBOX] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet Pro K550 Series\Toolbox\HPWUTBX.exe" "-i"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] "C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe" -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NuvaTime(tm).lnk = C:\Program Files\NuvaTime\NuvaTime(tm).exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {1A1F56AA-3401-46F9-B277-D57F3421F821} (FunGamesLoader Object) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v46/shared/FunGamesLoader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: rqrsrol - rqrsrol.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Sprint PCS v3 Utility Service - Sprint Spectrum, L.L.C - C:\Program Files\Sprint\Sprint PCS Connection Manager\CMSPCSUtilSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Media Sharing (WMSsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsvc.exe

*
VUNDO FIX*

VundoFix V6.5.0

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 7:19:05 PM 6/12/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\windows\system32\byxvwxx.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cffvxdmr.ini
C:\windows\system32\efcaxur.dll
C:\windows\system32\qesjbpwk.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmdxvffc.dll
C:\windows\system32\rqrrqpq.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\byxvwxx.dll
C:\windows\system32\byxvwxx.dll Could not be deleted.

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\cffvxdmr.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cffvxdmr.ini Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\efcaxur.dll
C:\windows\system32\efcaxur.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\qesjbpwk.dll
C:\windows\system32\qesjbpwk.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmdxvffc.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmdxvffc.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\rqrrqpq.dll
C:\windows\system32\rqrrqpq.dll Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

VundoFix V6.5.0

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 7:23:37 PM 6/12/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\windows\system32\byxvwxx.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\byxvwxx.dll
C:\windows\system32\byxvwxx.dll Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

*ASA RESULTS*

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 06/12/2007 at 08:47 PM

Application Version : 3.8.1002

Core Rules Database Version : 3253
Trace Rules Database Version: 1264

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:24:23

Memory items scanned : 508
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5891
Registry threats detected : 23
File items scanned : 27788
File threats detected : 12

Adware.Vundo Variant
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{4D1EC816-9AF5-4EA7-A5C0-BAF4578A713D}
HKCR\CLSID\{4D1EC816-9AF5-4EA7-A5C0-BAF4578A713D}
HKCR\CLSID\{4D1EC816-9AF5-4EA7-A5C0-BAF4578A713D}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{4D1EC816-9AF5-4EA7-A5C0-BAF4578A713D}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SSTTS.DLL
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831}
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\QESJBPWK.DLL
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{4D1EC816-9AF5-4EA7-A5C0-BAF4578A713D}
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831}
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}

Trojan.WinFixer
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{4DE07F7D-45AA-4854-A4B5-51D6CC583AD5}
HKCR\CLSID\{4DE07F7D-45AA-4854-A4B5-51D6CC583AD5}
HKCR\CLSID\{4DE07F7D-45AA-4854-A4B5-51D6CC583AD5}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{4DE07F7D-45AA-4854-A4B5-51D6CC583AD5}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MLLMM.DLL
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{4DE07F7D-45AA-4854-A4B5-51D6CC583AD5}

Unclassified.Unknown Origin
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061}
HKCR\CLSID\{8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061}
HKCR\CLSID\{8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\BYXVWXX.DLL
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061}
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks#{8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061}
HKCR\CLSID\{8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061}

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\KIMMY\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\KIMMY\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\KIMMY\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\KIMMY\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\KIMMY\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

Trojan.Downloader-Gen/HitItQuitIt
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{1368902D-6A36-4B35-812D-DDC763090AC0}\RP1\A0000034.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{1368902D-6A36-4B35-812D-DDC763090AC0}\RP1\A0000037.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{1368902D-6A36-4B35-812D-DDC763090AC0}\RP1\A0000040.DLL

*LATEST HTL SCAN*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:08:30 PM, on 6/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sprint\Sprint PCS Connection Manager\CMSPCSUtilSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet Pro K550 Series\Toolbox\HPWUTBX.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\NuvaTime\NuvaTime(tm).exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\hpq\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\KIMMY\My Documents\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] "C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPWUTOOLBOX] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet Pro K550 Series\Toolbox\HPWUTBX.exe" "-i"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] "C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe" -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] "C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NuvaTime(tm).lnk = C:\Program Files\NuvaTime\NuvaTime(tm).exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {1A1F56AA-3401-46F9-B277-D57F3421F821} (FunGamesLoader Object) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v46/shared/FunGamesLoader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: rqrsrol - rqrsrol.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Sprint PCS v3 Utility Service - Sprint Spectrum, L.L.C - C:\Program Files\Sprint\Sprint PCS Connection Manager\CMSPCSUtilSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Media Sharing (WMSsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsvc.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please click here http://www.majorgeeks.com/Sun_Java_Runtime_Environment_d4648.html to download the latest version of JAVA Install the application, then go to the Add/Remove Programs options in the Control Panel and *Remove ALL previous versions of JAVA*.

Fix this with HiJackThis  mark it, close IE, click fix checked

O20 - Winlogon Notify: rqrsrol - rqrsrol.dll (file missing)

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode

How are things now??????????


----------



## uhhgoodbye (Jun 12, 2007)

*LATEST HTL*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:55:59 AM, on 6/13/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sprint\Sprint PCS Connection Manager\CMSPCSUtilSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet Pro K550 Series\Toolbox\HPWUTBX.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\NuvaTime\NuvaTime(tm).exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\hpq\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\KIMMY\My Documents\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] "C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPWUTOOLBOX] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet Pro K550 Series\Toolbox\HPWUTBX.exe" "-i"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] "C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe" -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] "C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NuvaTime(tm).lnk = C:\Program Files\NuvaTime\NuvaTime(tm).exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {1A1F56AA-3401-46F9-B277-D57F3421F821} (FunGamesLoader Object) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v46/shared/FunGamesLoader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Sprint PCS v3 Utility Service - Sprint Spectrum, L.L.C - C:\Program Files\Sprint\Sprint PCS Connection Manager\CMSPCSUtilSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Media Sharing (WMSsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsvc.exe

i am in the process of downloading the new java.

my computer is still running though, how do i fix that?

i am not sure if the virus is gone until i notice that the random pop-ups on aim stops.

i appreciate your time.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You have no active AntiVirus!

Get the free AVG AntiVirus 7.5 install it, check for updates and run a full scan

AVG 7.5 - http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/


----------

